# For Sale: 2012 Tracker Pro 165 $7500



## Ballbagz (Nov 11, 2021)

Hi everyone! I have up for sale my 2012 Tracker Pro165 bass boat. It is in excellent condition with many upgrades. It is currently in Las Vegas.

I purchased the boat new from Bass Pro in 2012. It is 16.5' with a 20HP 4 stroke Mercury Motor. It currently only has 36 hours of run time on the motor. I have had it serviced when recommended by Tracker. It has only been stored in the garage. It truly is in excellent condition with very little use as you can see from the minimal hours. I bought it to fish Miramar and Hodges hence the 20 HP motor. I use to frequent El Cap as well. From my experience, the 20 HP was completely fine just because most SD reservoirs have many no wake zones so the big motor bass boats were just overkill in my opinion. Now taking it out onto Lake Mead, 20HP was a joke. This is definitely not made for big water. Took it out to Lake Mead 3 times and that was it. Too dangerous in a small boat like this. 

So I put several upgrades on the boat.

Front fish finder - Lowrance Elite-4x (on a quick disconnect mount)
Rear Fish Finder - Garmin Striker Plus 5CV (BRAND NEW - installed last year but never took it out)
Power Tilt & Trim by CMC (3 switches - 1 next to motor, 1 on throttle, and 1 near trolling motor foot pedal)
Rod holders
Bass Pro XPS on board dual Battery Charger and Conditioner (with monitor mounted on dash and easy plugin when storing the boat)

2 new batteries
Guide rollers on trailer for easy retrieval
3rd Seat (removable and a custom rod holder can fit in its place)

Aside from the upgrades, also included:

marine lights
anchor
dock buoys
3 or 4 life jackets
Boat cover
tools

Other Details - 16'5 ft length with matching trailer, MotorGuide Pro trolling motor 46# thrust with foot pedal, aluminum hull, 20HP Mercury 4-stroke, Live well, Front storage, under seat storage, rear storage. rod storage.

This was a great boat for my young son and I. I hope another father/son can make some more great memories.

NADA Guides values it at 10k. I'm looking to get $7500 out of it. I will entertain serious offers. If you are willing to come up to Vegas then I would consider dropping the price even more. 

Contact me if you want more pics and have any questions. (858) 774-6640 call or text


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

This is the kind of boat I'd strip down and make a duck boat. I like the Hull design of these. To bad its not a neglected boat that one could get for 5K less.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Be a good starter boat for someone on small water.


----------



## Ballbagz (Nov 11, 2021)

taxidermist said:


> This is the kind of boat I'd strip down and make a duck boat. I like the Hull design of these. To bad its not a neglected boat that one could get for 5K less.


Just curious on what a duck boat is?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Ballbagz said:


> Just curious on what a duck boat is?


Imagen your boat stripped down to the bare bones, only the hull. Beef up the transom, replace the OB motor with a Hyper Drive or Longtail motor. That is the basics of a "duck boat".


----------

